# Plexiglass box



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never seen these before. What's the advantage of a plexiglass sealed sub box as opposed to a conventional one? 



http://cgi.ebay.com/JL-Audio-10w3-4...870215327QQcategoryZ32822QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

It looks cooler?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I cant view the link but what you might be seeing is bandpass. It looks cool...but it sounds horrible. Its louder than a regular SEALED box but sounds really crappy. If you wanna look cool and be loud then go with a ported box.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

Plexiglass boxes are perfectly fine...if you match the volume requirements of your sub with the volume provided in the box. If the cubic feet inside that box falls somewhere in the recommended cubic feet recommended for the sub you plan on installing then get one. They certainly look cool enough and I have heard several that provided a good solid performance. 

When building a conventional sub box, this can easily be done because the materials are easy to work with, accessible, and cheap to make. Screws, glue, wood, caulk...you are in business. However, with plexiglass the cost increases and you need a special adhesive. These products are harder to come by as they aren't usually stocked by your general hardware stores.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Nope, it's a sealed box.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

its sealed and it just looks cool. I've heard arguements that plexi will flex if its not thick enough to handle the pressures produced by the sub.. 
But either way, if its thick enough, its basically just a visual thing, but they sure do look cool. I personally do not the bandpass ones that like RF put out that have the insides plexi and outsides all wood or something like that.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

TheMadCheshire said:


> I've heard arguements that plexi will flex if its not thick enough to handle the pressures produced by the sub...


Absolutely correct. You will probably want to make or buy a box with 3/4" thick or thicker panels. 1/4" thick plexi won't last long at all. These panels are much more expensive and harder to find. Check with a speciality glass store. They should be able to help you out there if you are looking to make your own. If you are going to buy a pre-made box definitely find out the thickness of the panels.


----------

